# PVR for OTA?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Not interested in upgrading to a Dish OTA capable unit so what other oprions are out there? TiVO only or is there something else? A card for a PC is one option, but my desktop isn't up to handling the task right now and I'm looking at replacing it with a Win7 model.

More interested in a stand alone STB type unit.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

There isn't much - 
Echostar has their DTVPAL DVR - not a bad unit, and you can upgrade the original 250GB drive to 1TB.

Check this for more ideas - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=42

also any forums on HTPCs.

Like you said, if you have the computer hardware, Hauppauge makes some cards that will let you record HD to your PC, I have one the WinHVR1600. But the PC I'm using it in was fairly good for the time I put it together - Athlon 64 3700, 1 GB RAM (at the time, since upgraded to 2GB), ATI Radeon 9500 256MB video card, Windows XP Pro Sp3 + updates.


----------

